# Float Wertebereich



## Rechenmanip1 (30. Jul 2012)

Morgen Leute,
habe eine Frage bezüglich zu Float / Double.

Float ist ja für kleinere Kommazahlen gedacht und double für größere, wieso kann ich nun das schreiben:

float f= 123123123123534243.2f;

mit dem f dahinter gehts, standartmäßig sind es ja immer double Werte aber das f macht s zu nem float, überschreitet jedoch weit den Wertebereich von float wieso geht das so?

Gruss


----------



## Kevin94 (30. Jul 2012)

Es überschreitet bei weitem nicht den WERTEbereich von float, nur den GENAUIGKEITsbereich. Das was du zu viel an Stellen angiebst wird einfach abgeschnitten. Float schaft ca. 10 Stellen, Double 15. Der Wertebereich ist im meistents unerheblich (Float: bis 10^38 Double: bis 10^308). Erst wenn du sowas wie ne e-Funktion plotten willst reicht dir das nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Rechenmanip1 (30. Jul 2012)

Ah ok, das war mir neu dass da dann abgeschnitten wird, danke!


----------



## tribalup (30. Jul 2012)

float - 3.40282347 *10^38 bis 3.40282347 *10^38
double - 1.79769313486231570 *10^308*bis 1.79769313486231570 *10^308


----------

